# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Momotaro Bacteria House

## aaoded

Sehubungan dengan adanya kelebihan stock momo BH sebanyak 80 box, sy berniat melepasnya dengan harga ueduunnn..
- pembelian 1-9 box, harga per box : 1,6 jt ;
- pembelian 10-19 box, harga per box : 1,5 jt ;
- pembelian min 20 box, harga per box : 1,4 jt ; 
kondisi momo BH 100% baru..posisi saat ini ada di Bandung..
harga belum termasuk ongkir..
untuk pengambilan min 20 box, free ongkir untuk daerah bandung dan jabodetabek..
donasi untuk kois sebesar 5% dari penjualan, apabila terjual melalui forum ini..
*penawaran ini hanya berlaku sampai akhir des 2016*..

bagi yg berminat, bisa menghubungi sy di nomor 0817430501..
haturnuhun..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

> Wah, kebetulan lgi mau beli ,.. saya ambil ya om ...


kiarin siapa, taunya sepupu..udah mulai keracunan koi ya? maen ke rumah aja, biar racunnya tambah parah..hahaha..

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## putrahadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

terjual 7 box ke mr. x di bdg, 10 box ke mr.x di surabaya..(punten bngt donasi msh blm ditransfer, secepatnya deh..^_^)
msh ada sisa 63 box lg, sok siapa lg yg berminat, penawaran diperpanjang sampai akhir feb 2017..
mau tuker guling sama female chagoi/ochiba/benigoi sakai bloodline dynamite ochiba jg boleh, kriterianya :
- ikan sehat, tidak bengkok dan tidak sinking
- strong body
- size min 80cm (bigger is better)
- sedang gendong telur dan siap pijah, pokoknya senggol dikit ama ikan jantan aja kudu brojol..hahaha..
- posisi ikan kl bs sekitaran bandung dan jabodetabek, biar bs liat langsung..

note : apabila deal tuker guling, donasi 5% untuk kois tetap berlaku ya..

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chelson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

